# Transalpino



## Paulfromitaly

Buongiorno amici lontani e vicini,
ogni volta che mi capita di sentire o leggere il sostantivo o l'aggettivo _transalpino, _è chiaramente usato come sinonimo di francese, monostante il fatto che, tecnicamente parlando, anche Svizzera, Austria, Germania e Slovenia siano tutte nazioni che stanno al di la delle alpi rispetto all'Italia.
E' un uso improprio o ci sono delle motivazioni storiche che giustificano il fatto che gli unici transalpini degni di essere chiamati tali siano i Francesi?
Merci.


----------



## tie-break

Personalmente non considererei transalpini (da un punto di vista strettamente morfologico) gli svizzeri e nemmeno gli sloveni.

La Svizzera a sud si spinge ben oltre le Alpi (Cantone dei Grigioni, Canton Ticino). Daresti del transalpino a uno di Lugano o Bellinzona?  Le restanti zone (piu' a nord) invece non superano mai le Alpi ma sono proprio costituite dalle Alpi. 

La Slovenia invece ha dei confini molto meno montagnosi rispetto alla Francia :tra il Carso e il Monte Bianco c'è una bella differenza. Inoltre se poi si entra in Slovenia da Gorizia o da Muggia mi sembra che il confine sia tutto in pianura, cosa che in Francia si trova soltanto a ridosso del mare (Ventimiglia-Menton).

Discorso a parte merita la Germania visto che non confina nemmeno con l'Italia. Forse è proprio questo il fatto, dato che è piu' lontana non viene considerata transalpina (altrimenti anche gli inglesi reclamano la "transalpinità" , sto scherzando naturalmente.

L'Austria invece ha tutte le carte in tavola e anche tutti i diritti per poter essere considerata transalpina e invece no... Questo è un bel mistero  A questo punto sono curioso di sapere qualcosa di più a questo riguardo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tie-break said:


> Personalmente non considererei transalpini (da un punto di vista strettamente morfologico) gli svizzeri e nemmeno gli sloveni.
> 
> La Svizzera a sud si spinge ben oltre le Alpi (Cantone dei Grigioni, Canton Ticino). Daresti del transalpino a uno di Lugano o Bellinzona?  Le restanti zone (piu' a nord) invece non superano mai le Alpi ma sono proprio costituite dalle Alpi.
> 
> La Slovenia invece ha dei confini molto meno montagnosi rispetto alla Francia :tra il Carso e il Monte Bianco c'è una bella differenza. Inoltre se poi si entra in Slovenia da Gorizia o da Muggia mi sembra che il confine sia tutto in pianura, cosa che in Francia si trova soltanto a ridosso del mare (Ventimiglia-Menton).
> 
> Discorso a parte merita la Germania visto che non confina nemmeno con l'Italia. Forse è proprio questo il fatto, dato che è piu' lontana non viene considerata transalpina (altrimenti anche gli inglesi reclamano la "transalpinità" , sto scherzando naturalmente.
> 
> L'Austria invece ha tutte le carte in tavola e anche tutti i diritti per poter essere considerata transalpina e invece no... Questo è un bel mistero  A questo punto sono curioso di sapere qualcosa di più a questo riguardo.



Analisi geografica impeccabile 
Passi per la Slovenia e la Germania, ma se accettiamo questo significato di _transalpino_:

*Garzanti* : transalpino = che è al di là delle Alpi.

anche Svizzera e Austria lo sono, nel senso che, una volta passate le vette delle Alpi, si scende sul versante nord delle stesse e si entra in un alto stato.


----------



## tie-break

Paulfromitaly said:


> Analisi geografica impeccabile
> Passi per la Slovenia e la Germania, ma se accettiamo questo significato di _transalpino_:
> 
> *Garzanti* : transalpino = che è al di là delle Alpi.
> 
> anche Svizzera e Austria lo sono, nel senso che, una volta passate le vette delle Alpi, si scende sul versante nord delle stesse e si entra in un alto stato.


 
Mmhh, ti concedo solo l'Austria  Per me la Svizzera non è al di là ma è *nelle Alpi* (quando hai passato le Alpi la Svizzera è già finita). Ma aspettiamo altre opinioni


----------



## niklavjus

Forse perché la Francia occupa più o meno lo stesso territorio della Gallia Transalpina.


----------



## federicoft

niklavjus said:


> Forse perché la Francia occupa più o meno lo stesso territorio della Gallia Transalpina.



Sono d'accordo, così come nel periodo napoleonico l'Italia settentrionale, assoggettata al Corso, era nota come Repubblica Cisalpina. Forse per analogia si è trasferito ai Francesi (che comunque ricambiano, chiamandoci anche loro in questo modo).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

federicoft said:


> Sono d'accordo, così come nel periodo napoleonico l'Italia settentrionale, assoggettata al Corso, era nota come Repubblica Cisalpina. Forse per analogia si è trasferito ai Francesi (che comunque ricambiano, chiamandoci anche loro in questo modo).


Però noi siamo gli unici "transalpini", dal punto di vista dei Francesi, quindi quello ha anche una logica geografica..


----------



## bubu7

Paulfromitaly said:


> E' un uso improprio o ci sono delle motivazioni storiche che giustificano il fatto che gli unici transalpini degni di essere chiamati tali siano i Francesi?


No, non è un uso improprio, e penso che il motivo per cui questa denominazione antonomastica (specialmente al plurale e coll'iniziale maiuscola [GRADIT]) sia riferita ai francesi è di natura storica. La Francia è il più importante paese, immediatamente al di là delle Alpi, col quale abbiamo avuto rapporti (L'Austria, quand'era importante stava anche al di qua, e quandi stava solo al di là non era importante per noi).


----------



## tie-break

bubu7 said:


> (L'Austria, quand'era importante stava anche al di qua, e quandi stava solo al di là non era importante per noi).


 
E' vero  fino alla fine della prima guerra mondiale tutto l'Alto Adige era ancora in mano agli austriaci, ed era ben al di qua delle Alpi 

In effetti la Francia è proprio l'unico stato che ha un confine con l'Italia interamente delimitato dalle Alpi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> No, non è un uso improprio, e penso che il motivo per cui questa denominazione antonomastica (specialmente al plurale e coll'iniziale maiuscola [GRADIT]) sia riferita ai francesi è di natura storica. La Francia è il più importante paese, immediatamente al di là delle Alpi, col quale abbiamo avuto rapporti (L'Austria, quand'era importante stava anche al di qua, e quandi stava solo al di là non era importante per noi).



Verissimo! Ho ragionato solo sui confini attuali delle nazioni Europee senza tenere in considerazione che quando il termine fu coniato era tutto ben diverso.


----------



## xeneize

Vi volevo dire soltanto che non solo per i francesi ma anche per gli spagnoli gli italiani sono..."los transalpinos"!!......questo mi sa che vi incasinerà ancora di più.....Vi immaginate se in Italia si desse dei transalpini agli spagnoli o ai portoghesi??!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

xeneize said:


> Vi volevo dire soltanto che non solo per i francesi ma anche per gli spagnoli gli italiani sono..."los transalpinos"!!......questo mi sa che vi incasinerà ancora di più.....Vi immaginate se in Italia si desse dei transalpini agli spagnoli o ai portoghesi??!!



Questa non la sapevo..Quindi per gli spagnoli i francesi non sono "I transalpini" ?


----------



## federicoft

Credo che nell'ottica di tutte le altre nazioni non ci sia nulla di strano nel definirci "transalpini". Come è stato fatto notare, al di là delle Alpi ci siamo solo noi (oltre al Vaticano e a San Marino ). 
Più complicata la questione inversa, ma credo che ci sia del vero in tutte le ipotesi fatte: il fatto che la Francia si trovi esattamente sullo spartiacque alpino, il suo ruolo storico, ecc.
Mi permetto di aggiungere una ulteriore osservazione: i Piemontesi, per antonomasia, sono i Subalpini , nonostante non siano certo gli unici a vivere "ai piedi delle Alpi". Forse ciò in analogia con il nome della loro regione, che vuol dire proprio "al piè del monte".
Ora, dal momento che, rispetto all'Italia, i Francesi sono quelli subito "al di là" dei Piemontesi, è possibile che transalpino sia stato influenzato anche da subalpino.


----------



## xeneize

Paulfromitaly said:


> Questa non la sapevo..Quindi per gli spagnoli i francesi non sono "I transalpini" ?


 

Be, no, assolutamente...D'altra parte venendo dalla Spagna le Alpi sono dopo la Francia...
I francesi sono "los transpirenaicos", quello sì.
A me mi suona strano che dicano "transalpinos" agli italiani, forse perchè normalmente, oggigiorno, per andare dalla Spagna all'Italia non si passano certo le Alpi, o forse data la grande distanza che c'è tra il confine spagnolo e le Alpi stesse...
A questo punto, lo potrebbero dire anche i portoghesi 
Però è vero: oltre le Alpi c'è solo la penisola italiana, per tutta Europa è così.
Non so perchè l'uso italiano si riferisca solo ai francesi, penso un po' per tutte le cose che avete detto...


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> Be, no, assolutamente...D'altra parte venendo dalla Spagna le Alpi sono dopo la Francia...
> I francesi sono "los transpirenaicos", quello sì.
> A me sembra (a me mi) strano che dicano "transalpinos" agli italiani, forse perché normalmente, oggigiorno, per andare dalla Spagna all'Italia non si passano certo le Alpi, o forse data la grande distanza che c'è tra il confine spagnolo e le Alpi stesse...
> A questo punto, lo potrebbero dire anche i portoghesi
> Però è vero: oltre le Alpi c'è solo la penisola italiana, per tutta Europa è così.
> Non so perchè l'uso italiano si riferisca solo ai francesi, penso un po' per tutte le cose che avete detto...


Non ti dispiace, vero? 
Ya hay confianza....


----------



## xeneize

Jajajajaja no, non mi dispiace, ormai conosco il (la) tipo 

Lo so che non sarebbe corretto....pero acá se dice, che..
Acaso lo puedo reclamar como "variedad sarda", eh??  
ciao


----------



## emarya

Paulfromitaly said:


> Analisi geografica impeccabile
> Passi per la Slovenia e la Germania, ma se accettiamo questo significato di _transalpino_:
> 
> *Garzanti* : transalpino = che è al di là delle Alpi.
> 
> anche Svizzera e Austria lo sono, nel senso che, una volta passate le vette delle Alpi, si scende sul versante nord delle stesse e si entra in un alto stato.


 

transpalpino - dirrei che sia  oltre delle Alpi (punto ROMA) 
x contrario
cisalpino invece prima delle Alpi rispetto a ROMA


----------



## bubu7

federicoft said:


> Ora, dal momento che, rispetto all'Italia, i Francesi sono quelli subito "al di là" dei Piemontesi, è possibile che transalpino sia stato influenzato anche da subalpino.


Questo non è possibile.
_Subalpino_ (1796) è più recente di _transalpino_ (1375) che si contrappone, semmai, a _cisalpino_ (XVII sec.). Le datazioni sono riprese dal GRADIT.



			
				xeneize said:
			
		

> Vi volevo dire soltanto che non solo per i francesi ma anche per gli spagnoli gli italiani sono..."los transalpinos"!!......


Su questo ho i miei dubbi, e mi piacerebbe leggere qualche citazione...

Il dizionario della Reale Accademia Spagnola in linea riporta sotto la voce _transalpino_:



> Se dice de las regiones que desde Italia aparecen situadas al otro lado de los Alpes.


 
Una traduzione passabile per i nostri scopi potrebbe essere: "Si dice delle regioni che *dall*'Italia appaiono situate sull'altro lato delle Alpi".

E per finire:



			
				claudine2006 citando xeneize said:
			
		

> A me sembra (a me mi) strano che dicano...


La costruzione _a me mi_, NON è un errore in italiano. Si tratta di una variante stilistica in cui la ridondanza pronominale dà enfasi all'affermazione e che è diffusa nell'italiano colloquiale ma non è raccomandabile nella scrittura sorvegliata.
Si può usare quindi, con molta parsimonia, anche nello scritto che imiti il parlato.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Visto che la questione "los transalpinos" mi intriga, ho posto la domanda sul forum Italiano - Spangnolo, vediamo cosa dicono gli amici d'oltrepirenei 

Los transalpinos.


----------



## federicoft

bubu7 said:


> Questo non è possibile.
> _Subalpino_ (1796) è più recente di _transalpino_ (1375) che si contrappone, semmai, a _cisalpino_ (XVII sec.). Le datazioni sono riprese dal GRADIT.



Intendo dire transalpino _riferito ai Francesi_.
La prima attestazione _riferito ai Francesi _è del 1375?


----------



## xeneize

Salve, ho letto la definizione della Rae, ma vi posso assicurare (101%), che la stampa spagnola se parla di una squadra italiana usa sempre "el equipo transalpino".
Ci potete mettere la firma 
Nella lingua parlata, invece, non si sente tanto.

Quanto "a me mi", qui è ancora più diffusa che nel resto d'Italia, senza dubbio.

Ciao!


----------



## mario realini

tie-break said:


> Mmhh, ti concedo solo l'Austria  Per me la Svizzera non è al di là ma è *nelle Alpi* (quando hai passato le Alpi la Svizzera è già finita). Ma aspettiamo altre opinioni


 

La definizione di "transalpini" si riferisce solo ai francesi ...è impropria ma è storica e tradizionale. Per carità poi non chiamate transalpini gli svizzeri... Da Chiasso ad Airolo ci sono 100 km al di qua delle Alpi, quindi... Per i ticinesi il resto della Svizzera è detta comunemente "Svizzera interna".


----------



## jacquesvd

Paulfromitaly said:


> Buongiorno amici lontani e vicini,
> ogni volta che mi capita di sentire o leggere il sostantivo o l'aggettivo _transalpino, _è chiaramente usato come sinonimo di francese, monostante il fatto che, tecnicamente parlando, anche Svizzera, Austria, Germania e Slovenia siano tutte nazioni che stanno al di la delle alpi rispetto all'Italia.
> E' un uso improprio o ci sono delle motivazioni storiche che giustificano il fatto che gli unici transalpini degni di essere chiamati tali siano i Francesi?
> Merci.


 
Interessante, da noi (le Fiandre) la parola 'de transalpijnen= i transalpini' si usa per gli italiani e non i francesi, che qui vengono chiamati 'i nostri vicini del sud', giacchè tra le Fiandre (o il Belgio) e la Francia non c'è una cordigliera. Per andare in Italia dal Belgio si passa attraverso la Francia, la Svizzera o l'Austria attraversando le alpi salvo nel caso dell'Austria, ma al tempo della nascità di questa parola nessuno avrebbe preso la deviazione per l'Austria; lo curioso forse essendo che non esiste una simile parola per gli spagnoli.

L'importante è dunque che transalpino può significare diversi popoli.



jacquesvd said:


> Interessante, da noi (le Fiandre) la parola 'de transalpijnen= i transalpini' si usa per gli italiani e non i francesi, che qui vengono chiamati 'i nostri vicini del sud', giacchè tra le Fiandre (o il Belgio) e la Francia non c'è una cordigliera. Per andare in Italia dal Belgio si passa attraverso la Francia, la Svizzera o l'Austria attraversando le alpi salvo nel caso dell'Austria, ma al tempo della nascità di questa parola nessuno avrebbe preso la deviazione per l'Austria; lo curioso forse essendo che non esiste una simile parola per gli spagnoli.
> 
> L'importante è dunque che transalpino può significare diversi popoli.


 
Adesso mi viene in mente che ho già sentito i francesi riferire agli italiani come 'les transalpins'!


----------

